# Retrofit of rear seatbelts in a Swift Sundance 590RL



## 88816 (May 9, 2005)

Hi
We are the owners of a Swift Sundance 590RL, although this is a 4 berth it only has seatbelts for 2 due to the L shaped rear lounge.
When i bought the Van last year I was persuaded by the salesman that it would be safe for passengers to travel in the rear side facing seats.
While this is not illegal I am very concerned as there are 3 of us travelling
most of the time and I am now considering changing my van for a different layout.

Does anyone knows of a company that can retrofit seat belts in the rear
because we love the space and loungeability of this layout.

Termie


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Termie

5 years ago we came up against the same problem when we were looking for our first motorhome. We desperately wanted a rear lounge area and looked at many before almost putting a deposit down on a Herald with that layout.
We assumed (always a dangerous thing) that in a 4 berth van the rear passengers would have seat belts. When we finally asked the question of the Herald we were told that many vans don't come with rear seat belts as standard and with a rear lounge only lap belts could be fitted retrospectively without major reconstruction work.

We then turned our search and looked for a rear kitchen eventually finding a privately owned Swft Royale 590 which suited our needs.

A further consideration with passengers seated at the extreme rear of the motorhome is their isolation. It is impossible to have a conversation over the general noise level without resorting to something like the in-helmet system used by motorcycle riders to give voice contact between pilot and pillion or side car passenger


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

We have a 590rl
I can't help you with the rear seat belts,but our dealer says
they will not fit them.
But we changed our m/h from a riviera 570 with dinette and 
rear kitchen 4 set belts,and before you decide to change make
sure that any m/h you look at you make the beds up and you
will notice the difference in reduced space.
We are lucky as there is only me and Brenda but we do take
our 2 grandchildren away for the odd weekend,one sits up front
and the other sits at the back with Brenda,this is not the safest
way to travel but the only other option would be a change of
m/h or stop taking the kids.


----------



## 88816 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone
After talking to several dealers I have now come to the conclusion that it is not safe to fit seatbelts retropectively to the Sundance.
So I am on the lookout for a different layout van that has seatbelts for the driver and two passangers, yet still gives loungeability.
My funds are limited to about £25K

Any ideas?

Termie


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Try an Auto Sleepers Ravenna - L rear lounge with one seat belt fitted.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I've just spotted your post here, Termie, and I'm shocked 8O that no dealer was willing to fit a seat belt.

My only other suggestions would be a car-place, the sort that fits extras to vehicles (sun roofs, etc, as well as seat belts), or an outfit that does car racing. There are lots of these places if you search/ask around - just make sure that they're a bona fide company. Two final suggestions - have you asked the maker, Swift, how to do it? And what about the seat belt manufacturers themselves - they should be able to supply a list of approved fitters?

Unless there is a very good reason for not fitting belts to your vehicle? I can't honestly think why not, except that they must not be fitted to side-facing seats (illegal, and dangerous), but with a 'L'-shaped configuration, one side must face forward/rearward.

Barry


----------



## 88816 (May 9, 2005)

Barry and Sue

I think that the reason no one is willing to fit seatbelts is that these days everything must be crash tested and be fitted to the rellevant standard
In the case of the Swift you have basically a wooden floor with a chassis extension either side.
Basically I have been told that to get the necessary strength to survive crash tests would involve extensive reinforcement of the floor and indeed rear wall area, which is only constructed of 3mm ply and 2"x2" studs.

At the end of the day I would never forgive myself if anything happened to my daughter due to a weakness in the fitment of seatbelts, so I have resigned myself into looking for a more suitable layout for my purpose

I would be gratefull of any suggestions that have 3 or more belted seats and yet still give a degree of loungeability

Many thanks
Termie


----------



## dave29 (May 1, 2005)

Barry and Sue

I sympathise with your dilema having just changed my rear lounge Sundance and a large wad for a Compass with 4 belted seats and centre lounge having like you, been incorrectly assured that it would be possible to retro fit belts.

Since you only require 3 belted seats I asume that you have considered and rejected fitting the vehicle manufacturers three cab seat option? A bit basic I agree but cheaper than an exchange if you are otherwise satisfied with your van.

Alternatively have you looked here? 
http://tinyurl.co.uk/lpak or here http://homepage.ntlworld.com/monkley/motorhome/vanbuildpickies2.htm

The site author has tackled and solved the three belted/ rotating seat problem. He appears to be a very helpfull sort of guy and if you don't feel confident about the DIY aspects he could possible supply sufficiently detailed drawings to enable you to have the parts made by your local friendly welder.

Good luck

Dave


----------



## 88816 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave
I am now at the stage where I am ready to take the plunge
and change layouts.
As well as the safety issues, I am now seeing the advantages in having a 5 or 6 berth layout when there are only 3 of us.
The biggest advantage I can see is having a living area left free when there are 3 beds made up and as I am the early riser, at least I can then sit incomfort and make a cuppa while the other 2 are still giving it big ZZZs.

Termie


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I have recently seen an article on new seat belt legislation for motohomes in one of the club or MMM magazines.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

MMM Latest edition :wink:


----------

